# Transfert de vidéos en usb sans iTunes et sans wifi



## floctc (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
est-il possible de transférer des vidéos sur mon iPad, sachant que je ne possède pas de connexion wifi sur mon pc, ni de la possibilité d'installer iTunes (machine sans droits administrateur)?

Je dispose de l'application OPlayer, et j'ai trouvé seulement une solution en wifi et pas via USB.

Merci


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2012)

Tu te les envois par mail.


----------



## floctc (6 Janvier 2012)

J'y avais pensé, mais ce sont des fichiers de plus de 300 mo, ça fait court par mail...
J'ai aussi pensé à un système comme dropbox, mais je dois re-télécharger la vidéo en 3g, ce qui prendrait du temps.

Un simple transfert par usb n'est pas possible?


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2012)

Sur Mac, c'est possible, mais sur PC, je ne sais malheureusement pas.

Sur Mac, il faut prendre l'application " Transfert d&#8217;images ". peut être qu'une application similaire est livrée avec Windows.


----------

